# HC-110 dev for Ilford film question-confused about time and dilution



## Sean in Atlanta (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello, I am a student and don't have a lot of experience with mixing my own chemicals because the University only uses D-76 and it is already mixed by the lab techs.  But, since we are on Summer break, I've got to process some Ilford 35 and 120 in the bathtub.  No problem, I've got everything except I have some HC-110 and am confused about the dilution.

The offical 'Ilford Film Processing Chart' lists options for HC-110A and HC-110B.  'A' says 1+15 and 'B' says 1+31. The time differences between A and B are about double, so I would think that makes sense.  But on the bottle of HC-110 it seems to say that Working Solution 'A' is the stock solution plus three parts of water and Working Solution 'B' is stock plus 7 parts of water.  So, it seems like the B is already diluted, so if we diluted it in half again, like the Ilford chart suggests, then the time would be more than double, so that is what has set off this alarm.  Also, a 1+15 dilution from stock seems awfully high to me.  I am suspecting that the 1+15 may be a ratio from the Concentrate, not the Stock Solution of HC-110.

Should I just assume that Ilford is talking about Dilution A and ignore the rest?

Should I do the ratio from the Concentrate?

Should I just guess and ruin all of my film?

Should I start drinking now and process later?  

Please advise, many thanks from my bathroom....

--Sean


----------



## Steph (Aug 1, 2007)

1+15 refers to 1 volume of concentrate (straight from the bottle) and 15 volumes of water (1+31 = 1 volume of concentrate and 31 volumes of water).

The stock solution is prepared with 1 volume of concentrate and 3 volumes of water and therefore needs further dilution before use.

Have a look here if my explanations are not quite clear enough.


----------



## ann (Aug 1, 2007)

i would highly recommend that you use this developer as a one shot developer , mix only from concentrate. i.e. solution B 1 oz developer to 31 oz of water.

mixing the whole container at one time will create an environment that increases the oxidation of the developer and unless you run a lot of film daily it will "wear" out.

here is one of the best source for information regarding this developer.

http://www.covingtoninnovations.com/hc110/


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 1, 2007)

The A and B refers to the dilution.
Solution A is stock diluted 1:3
Solution B is stock diluted 1:7
Other dilutions are possible.
The more you dilute a developer the slower it works. That means longer development times.
Longer development times generally give finer grain but lower contrast.
Some developers dilute better than others and it depends on how vigorous they are. HC110 is pretty pokey stuff undiluted so it dilutes really well.
Other developers only dilute a little before they stop working.
I never really got on with the stuff and always preferred Microdol-X.
The best source of info for Kodak developers is Kodak. They have always provided good data sheets.
Try here:
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/professional/support/techPubs/j24/j24.jhtml


----------



## Sean in Atlanta (Aug 1, 2007)

So, it's referred to as a syrup, I see....Very strange...I'll try it on my next batch of pancakes after I process these 14 rolls of film!

--Sean


----------



## Commonman (Dec 22, 2007)

Interested to see what the  original asker of the question did.  Sounds like he ran into the same confusion I did.  A month or 2 goes by and I don't do any developing (because of work and life in general) - then I find myself not exactly remembering how to do it.  Plus, I keep changing film types and cameras.  I should just stick to one camera and one film type for a year.

Okay, I mixed up a batch of HC-110 solution B (1:7).  I've got a roll of Ilford Delta 400, the spec sheet of which says 7.5 minutes using a 1:31 dilution.
So, I take the solution B and FURTHER dilute it, 1:31.  I don't ever remember doing the second dilution but my brain has been overloaded lately with other stuff.  I guess I'm just writing to get some validation.  I'm going to go down and do the second dilution and process this roll of Delta 400.  If anyone sees this within the next 5 minutes and sees something wrong, please reply.
Otherwise, any comments will be welcome.


----------



## Commonman (Dec 22, 2007)

It's late and I think I did some thing stupid again by rushing into things and not carefully studying the data.

I took the concentrate and diluted it 1:7.  I should have followed Ann's cue and diluted the concentrate 1:31 for a one shot developer.

Now I've got 32 oz. of a 1:7 HC-110 solution and I don't know what to do with it.  

Because I want to get this roll of film developed tonight, I will set that 1:7 aside and make a new batch of 1:31.

Now I realize  that the 1:7 mix was if your starting from a WORKING SOLUTION!  AHHHHH!


----------



## Commonman (Dec 22, 2007)

I need to sit down and do some math if I want to make use of the solution of 1 concentrate to 7 water solution... I don't have a container big enough to keep dilutiing it to 1:31 because it's 4 oz. of concentrate to 28 oz of water! Sorry for using up so much space here.  I know I should not be "thinking out loud" on the forum.  I apologize.


----------

